# Lockerz Invites



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry if this can't be here, just delete it then.

If you want an invite to Lockerz, then PM me your e-mail... I won't disclose your e-mail to anybody.

What is lockerz?
A place where you redeem PTZ(points) for doing about anything, and you can redeem things with these points!


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

What's "PTZ" and why would I want to redeem them?


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> What's "PTZ" and why would I want to redeem them?



PTZ = Points.
You get enough points, ten on the day they restock, you can get stuff for free. If you have enough PTZ.

My friend got earbuds from lockerz.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2010)

Why can't they just call them points?

Pointless marketing bollocks annoys me.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Get stuff for free from where? This Lockerz company? Can I at least see a website?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 5, 2010)

So you want to use people here to access the Z-list?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait wait, what is going on here?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll suck dick for these points (PTZ).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2010)

This place looks and sounds douchey.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Get stuff for free from where? This Lockerz company? Can I at least see a website?



Here but the site is pretty bare.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)

Scaaam?


----------



## Conker (Jun 5, 2010)

OH, a fanpimp site. I got a DSLite from one of those.

Never again. Those places suck balls.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a lockerz, the problem is that the redemptions only last like 30 seconds. :|


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 5, 2010)

.. please leave no lockerz here.... go spam another forum


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> .. please leave no lockerz here.... go spam another forum



You posting doesn't help.

20 minutes later and you bump a topic... That you consider spam.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 5, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> You posting doesn't help.
> 
> 20 minutes later and you bump a topic... That you consider spam.



it was the last posted thread under the category so didn't care to look how old it was


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 5, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Scaaam?


Yes and No.
You can get the items, it's just close to impossible to get them.

They restock the items like once a month, but they run out about 15 seconds later, so You have to camp your computer all day to get something.

I got an iPod Shuffle, but that's just because I was extremely lucky and went to the site seconds after they restocked..

Although they added "shop" now, where you can buy things anytime.
But that costs about 20 times more then they do in the 'redemptions'.


The site pretty much sucks, unless You're a complete geek or extremely lucky.
I'm pretty sure I'll never get anything more than the shuffle.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 8, 2010)

I got an invite to this and what do I gotta do, watch videos, participate in quizzes and shit like that, even if some of the content is uninteresting?


----------

